# Substitute for catfish?



## SizzlininIN

DH can no longer eat catfish......it flares up his gout. What type of fish can I use in its place. I have eaten it, especially in my youth, but honestly I cannot recall the taste and what I can compare it to.


----------



## buckytom

i'd use monkfish, but i'm not sure if that's any healthier to eat, sizz.


----------



## SizzlininIN

Monkfish huh  ....know what it is but I've never seen that available around here.


----------



## TATTRAT

Sounds like a case for talapia.

Monk fish is one of my faves, poor mans lobster, but I don't think it has that earthy quality that catfish has.


----------



## buckytom

i know what you mean tatt, but it was the closest i could think of in texture. the flavor of catfish will be difficult to duplicate, especially if it's wild, from the mississippi.

anyone ever try carp? it might be close, since they live in the same water.


----------



## jennyema

What about it flares up his gout?


----------



## BreezyCooking

I also wonder what about catfish causes gout episodes.  If plain baked or broiled catfish does that, than any fish is going to do it.  However, if you're talking about fried catfish, then it's more probably the cooking method than the fish itself.

Catfish is a pretty mild innocuous white-fleshed fish.  I can't imagine any other mild white fish - tilapia, flounder, cod - not being able to "step in" for it.  But again, plain-cooked white fish causing gout?  If catfish does it, the substitutes are going to do it too.


----------



## Jeekinz

I thought you got the gout from booze?   That's what my aunt used to always say.


----------



## jennyema

I found this:  "Avoiding alcohol, high-purine foods, such as meat, fish, dry beans (also lentils and peas), mushrooms, spinach, asparagus, and cauliflower can lower plasma urate levels. In addition, consuming purine-neutralizing foods, such as fresh fruits (especially cherries and strawberries) and most fresh vegetables, diluted celery juice, distilled water, and B-complex and C vitamins can also help lower plasma urate levels."


Wow!  All the stuff I like can cause gout!

Anyway, Sizz, perhaps he should avoid fish altogether?


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Sizz...

I am certainly not a M.D. I do however seriously doubt that Catfish alone is the culprit. There are many contributing factors in the metabolism of uric acid in ones body...not the least of which is a predisposition to the disorder. I would venture to guess that it is a combination of many things that causes you DH's flare-ups as it is in most cases. A diet high in protien can trigger an episode. It (gout) is often referred to as "Rich Man's Disease" due to the consumption of large amounts of high protein (expensive) meats, seafoods and some vegetables. IMHO it is the genetic predisposition of the disorder that is biggest culprit. The condition can become chronic and result in deformity in the joints. If the problem persist I would consult with your family physician. In some cases anti-inflamatory drugs can be prescribed to reduce inflamation and soreness. Salt (on fish?) can result in dehydration on some level which can trigger an episode as well. 

There is no subsitute for Mississippi Pond Raised Catfish. I garontee it! 

Enjoy


----------



## VeraBlue

I don't think any fish compares in flavour to catfish.  Personally, I have a very hard time enjoying catfish because I taste dirt or earth in the flesh.  
Would you consider tilapia or trout??


----------



## Uncle Bob

VeraBlue said:
			
		

> I don't think any fish compares in flavour to catfish. Personally, I have a very hard time enjoying catfish because I taste dirt or earth in the flesh.
> Would you consider tilapia or trout??


 
Miss VeraBlue..

Where oh where do you buy/consume my "whiskered" friends, and by what preperation methods have you be exposed??


----------



## VeraBlue

Uncle Bob said:
			
		

> Miss VeraBlue..
> 
> Where oh where do you buy/consume my "whiskered" friends, and by what preperation methods have you be exposed??



There are two fresh fish markets that I shop at, one in my town and one in the next town.  Also, restaurants.  I've had catfish fried, sauteed, baked, broiled, oven roasted.   Every time I have it, I taste earth.  For many people, I understand that this is what they find most pleasant about catfish.  Unfortunately, I can not be counted in those numbers.   I won't pass up a plate of catfish but it would never ever by my first, second or even third choice.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss Verablue...

In your location I have my doubts (not of you) as to the "fresh" state of the Catfish you see. I would guess maybe IQF that has been "slacked out" Never the less it should be good quality. There are certain times of the year(hot summer months) when oxygen levels can be low in ponds sometimes causing "off flavor" .This is counteracted by aeration methods. Also processing plants check for off flavor of fish prior to processing. I understand the flavor you describe, but have never heard of it referred to as "earthy" but, I do respect your opinion. A 3-5 oz filet is an ideal size. Deep fried in p-nut oil. The larger the fish the more pronouced the flavor can be. There is an Asian cousin that is called Basa (I think) A true Catfish Connoisseur can detect the difference in taste...These fish cannot be legally labeled as Catfish I don't think.
Maybe next time prior to eating the whiskered fish a couple of shots of Bookers would be in order. Then again, maybe speckled trout would be more to your liking.

Enjoy


----------



## CharlieD

Funny I see this now. I was just in Sam's club. The guy in front of me had a bag of Tilapia. So we started to talk about it and he said, that he used to like and eat only catfish, but since he discover tilapia, it is his favorite fish now, and a great replacement for cat fish.


----------



## VeraBlue

Hi Uncle Bob

Thanks for all the wonderful tutorial.  I'm convinced of the authenticity of my seafood shoppes.  While I may be in northern NJ, I am only 5 minutes outside NYC, so for a suburb, it's extremely metro around here.  Both places know of my career choice, as well....and have yet to mess with my palate.

I will admit to never having used peanut oil in my home.  Perhaps I could give that go around, yes?  As for the Booker's, that, my friend, is a always a wonderful suggestion.


----------



## Uncle Bob

Miss VeraBlue

Peanut oil is the oil of choice for frying fish in the South..maybe followed by Canola, crisco, and lastly lard. I think you would enjoy the oil if not the fish.

Catfish has to be "fried out" really well. It is a high moisture fish so it takes somewhat longer to fry. Ya don't want it under-cooked for sure. Also, your breading ingredients/methods can affect taste, But Alas..you know this!

Do inquire the next time you visit your fish monger as to where they buy their product. I would be curious to know.


----------



## Robo410

gout can be caused or triggered by too much protein.  Catfish is unique in its soft texture, sweet earthy flavor, and ability to go with the flow be it cajun or californian...my fave is  "sauteed" catfish with caramelized onion, fresh orange juice and a touch of rosemary.  Talapia is drier, less fleshy, more crumbly, and just not as interesting.


----------



## Andy M.

It's not clear that switching from catfish to another fish would eliminate any gout problems.  As Jennyema posted, high purine foods - meats and fish - can cause problems.  It appears there is a genetic component that makes some folks more likely to suffer.

WebMD has a series of articles on the subject.


----------



## SizzlininIN

BreezyCooking said:
			
		

> I also wonder what about catfish causes gout episodes. If plain baked or broiled catfish does that, than any fish is going to do it. However, if you're talking about fried catfish, then it's more probably the cooking method than the fish itself.
> 
> Stumps me too .....this is the only type of fish that does it to him.... but whenever he tries to eat it bam he's hit with a severe case of gout immediatelly the next day......that and Bud Light (same thing...bam the very next day) are the only things that trigger it for him......boy thats enough to about put a good man down
> 
> Thanks for the suggestions everyone!~


----------



## CharlieD

Being me, I did not read the whole post and did not see the gout part. Strange, I too have gout. And I do not fit into any profiles. I do not eat red meat; I do not drink red wine, or almost any alcohol, no fatty foods either. As the matter of fact, I have a friend, young guy, health freak big time, he too has gout. I had a consultation with Mayo clinic doctor and he told me that even though all of those things may contribute to the problem, the fact is medical community is coming to agree that it is not the real cause. Maybe 100 years ago, when one’s diet would contain only organ meats (for example), but today nobody eats like that. And food really do not play role in gout. It is just how your body is working. Of course, there ways to help, like drink a lot of water, stay of your feet, take it easy. Take very hot bath, or at least put your feet into hot water and rest for half an hour or so. 
Well, anyway, just switch to tilapia.


----------



## StirBlue

jennyema said:
			
		

> I found this: "Avoiding alcohol, high-purine foods, such as meat, fish, dry beans (also lentils and peas), mushrooms, spinach, asparagus, and cauliflower can lower plasma urate levels. In addition, consuming purine-neutralizing foods, such as fresh fruits (especially cherries and strawberries) and most fresh vegetables, diluted celery juice, distilled water, and B-complex and C vitamins can also help lower plasma urate levels."
> 
> 
> Wow! All the stuff I like can cause gout!
> 
> Anyway, Sizz, perhaps he should avoid fish altogether?


 
So True:  Duck/Orange....Lamb/Mint....Fish/Lemon....Turkey/Cranberry.....it can be a side dish.  
Strawberry Short Cake   Melon Coolers........


----------



## SizzlininIN

Thanks everyone!  I'm def. going to use the tilapia in its place.


----------

